# Too Good Not To Share



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've been holding off on posting about this one because it seems like every time I put up a post saying "this is the best slingshot ever and I can shoot fleas off a dog's back at 50yds with it" I almost immedately stop using that slingshot. Call me superstious, but that's how it's been so far. This one is too good not to share, in any event. I got this one as a result of a conversation in the Chat section with John-Boy. Somehow the topic turned to the BunnyBuster Pocket Shooter design. I said how I have one and really like it and he said that he also had one and it was a great slingshot but didn't quite work for him. Eventually (actually almost right away) he said "Do you want me to send you mine?" to which I replied "Is the Pope Catholic?" Ok, no I didn't, but that was the idea







. I love a free slingshot, especially an example of a very good design like this.
A couple weeks later a package shows up from jolly ol' N. Ireland. I knew I liked this design but had no idea what I was in store for:
















At one time I knew what materials were in this one but I forgot and all the old posts don't have pics anymore, so I can't find it. Either way it's really gorgeous and as hard as iron. The "double swell" handle is ideal for me. That feature combined with the pronunced U shape of the forks makes this one most comfortable for me to hold. The U rather than a Y is pretty unusual. It lets me keep my grip fingers and brace (index) finger close together so I'm not constantly adjusting my grip like I do on many of my shooters. All of it taken together seems to pull the slingshot down into my hand when I shoot, instead of trying to pull it out.
The fork height is also just right for my newly modified draw/anchor point. Everything lines up perfectly when I shoot. I've used this one in my pocketpredator.com contest enteries because it is the only slingshot with which I can achive those kinds of results. Nothing else comes close and I have tried a few of my others since I got this one.
It was fitted with JB's superb Hyperbands when I got it. They totally converted me to flats. Now I'm all flatbands all the time. Unbelievable considering how much I like the fixed Chinese tubes I was using before.
Thanks very much to John-Boy for your generousity and to Tom the Bunny Buster for designing such a great slingshot. It has found a good home and has become the foundation for my newly improved shooting


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

MJ,

You are a well spoken man and always do whatever subject you are writing or speaking about justice.

In my opinion, you are, perhaps, the brightest new star of the slingshot sport.

I truly believe you meant every word you just said.

But I've lived enough to know that you never say never.

When you say you are "all flatbands, all the time," I understand what you mean, but my bet is that you didn't mean what you just said.

The BunnyBuster frames that I currently own are among my very favorite. And I also must say, I don't own anything of Tom's that is nearly as nice as what you have there. I can understand your enthusiasm for flatbands with that frame.

I want to get a really nice palm swell someday, like you have there, or like Jaybird shoots.

I am somewhat late in being introduced to those Chinese tubes, but they are easy to construct, are efficient, and seem to last forever.

I am becoming sold on them, more and more, each time that I go out and shoot.

My money says I'll see you shooting them again..... along with flatbands. Just my two late-night cents.

Keep up all your experimenting and shooting and posting. This sport needs more like you.

WD40


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good post MJ, Tom does make some great Slingshots, I have the Hammermil with palm swell ands it is a beauty. I could tell you were going to convert to flats after the ECST. They are awesome. I've still not found a good enough reason to switch to tubes, guess I am going to have to give them a fair apprasial at some point. For now, .030" latex is my go to band material. Excellent review Bud.
Philly


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

It looks a good shooter


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

[quote name='M_J' timestamp='1306289277' post='80301']
I've been holding off on posting about this one because it seems like every time I put up a post saying "this is the best slingshot ever and I can shoot fleas off a dog's back at 50yds with it" I almost immedately stop using that slingshot. Call me superstious, but that's how it's been so far. This one is too good not to share, in any event. I got this one as a result of a conversation in the Chat section with John-Boy. Somehow the topic turned to the BunnyBuster Pocket Shooter design. I said how I have one and really like it and he said that he also had one and it was a great slingshot but didn't quite work for him. Eventually (actually almost right away) he said "Do you want me to send you mine?" to which I replied "Is the Pope Catholic?" Ok, no I didn't, but that was the idea







. I love a free slingshot, especially an example of a very good design like this.
A couple weeks later a package shows up from jolly ol' N. Ireland. I knew I liked this design but had no idea what I was in store for:
















At one time I knew what materials were in this one but I forgot and all the old posts don't have pics anymore, so I can't find it. Either way it's really gorgeous and as hard as iron. The "double swell" handle is ideal for me. That feature combined with the pronunced U shape of the forks makes this one most comfortable for me to hold. The U rather than a Y is pretty unusual. It lets me keep my grip fingers and brace (index) finger close together so I'm not constantly adjusting my grip like I do on many of my shooters. All of it taken together seems to pull the slingshot down into my hand when I shoot, instead of trying to pull it out.
The fork height is also just right for my newly modified draw/anchor point. Everything lines up perfectly when I shoot. I've used this one in my pocketpredator.com contest enteries because it is the only slingshot with which I can achive those kinds of results. Nothing else comes close and I have tried a few of my others since I got this one.
It was fitted with JB's superb Hyperbands when I got it. They totally converted me to flats. Now I'm all flatbands all the time. Unbelievable considering how much I like the fixed Chinese tubes I was using before.
Thanks very much to John-Boy for your generousity and to Tom the Bunny Buster for designing such a great slingshot. It has found a good home and has become the foundation for my newly improved shooting

M_J
Glad you like this piece. This one is made of leopardwood. The palmswell handles are a soft maple, if I remember right.
Leopardwood is a very strong hardwood.
The pocket shooter is one of my favorites, and I made one from the 30 yr. old submerged, osage, and put your tubes on it








I like the way the tubes shoot. Basically though, I am a flatband guy, and I still like gum rubber, and theraband.
After this holiday, I plan on making some laminate pocket shooters with double palmswell handles.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

wd40 said:


> MJ,
> 
> You are a well spoken man and always do whatever subject you are writing or speaking about justice.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks WD! High praise indeed!
I'm sure you're right about the tubes. I have a ton of them (probably 40m of 1745 and 1842) and they perform great and are very durable. When I get tired of cutting bands (which should be any time...) I'll throw a set on and just shoot for a while without worrying about my bands, which will be nice.. It's just that now I know that for ultimate performance you can't beat a well-cut set of flatbands.
Tom- this really is a great design made even better by the double swell. The underwater-osage one is really great and I'm glad the tubes are working for you.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Mj, nice one


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I do like both flatbands and tubes. Both have their own advantage. But I only like tubes one on each fork or in my opinion they are not consistant. One tube per fork or one continuous tube like I have on my Flat Top Shooter is the one that I can speed shoot with accuracy. I have some doubt flatbands can be used for speed shooting that is to say a quick reload and a shot one after the other. Flatbands are more powerful and are very stable and if I just needed one good solid hit it must be a flatband to deliver it. This is only an opinion. Right now I am experimenting with 8142 Black Tubes and so far they are impressive but only one tube per side and for now I have them rather long and the magnetic pouch from RayShot is ideal for tubes due to its tendency to come back after a shot and stay in a position for easy rapid reload.  So reconsider and keep some on the side you might like them for some rapid fire shots like when you break the worlds record in shooting 18 soda cans in 60 seconds. I think you can do it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is one that Tom made in that style, but without the palm swells. It was a one-off he made that I jumped on immediately. It truly is a good shooter.
http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy242/p1pe09/Slingshots/BlackJack/DSC01935.jpg

Sidebar: Settling on one kind of elastic or ammo is to ignore the fun you can have in the sheer variety of this hobby. Exploring and experimenting are a big part of the fun I get out of slingshots. Unless you're trying to win tournaments all the time, or to become the next Rufus Hussey, I just don't see why anyone would want to settle into using only this or that. Seems to me that if I'd had that attitude, I'd long ago have just kept to my PS2 from A+ Slingshots and the crepe rubber flats that came with it. I still do believe this is all I'd need to win a tournament with. But look at all the fun I'd have missed!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I have another Pocket Shooter with that shape handle (the double swell is a bit narrower) with a palmside swell. It's a real beauty queen and also a great shooter.
When I say I'm "all flats all the time" I mean for right now. In fact, pretty much everything I say should be taken to mean "for right now". I'm always experimenting and trying new things. That's one of the best parts of this sport- there are a million variations of how to participate.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> I have another Pocket Shooter with that shape handle (the double swell is a bit narrower) with a palmside swell. It's a real beauty queen and also a great shooter.
> When I say I'm "all flats all the time" I mean for right now. In fact, pretty much everything I say should be taken to mean "for right now". I'm always experimenting and trying new things. That's one of the best parts of this sport- there are a million variations of how to participate.


Well said. Sometimes for me it seems a little overwhelming the amount of possibilities! Great review also!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good post M_J, your full of info and always willing to share your findings!! Good on ya!!, i had a Bunnybuster like that once


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So far so good, still using this one!








Can't wait to get some more band material (I have some TB Gold-thickness stuff coming from rbonly.com) so I can put some Hyper-spec bands on again!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> So far so good, still using this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really like those bands!! I noticed you used them for target use, which is great for wrecking stuff fast but i make single layer hyperbands for target shooting for accuracy. Same specs just one less layer, nice easy pull and good for 250+fps 8mm steel.

Although in all honesty straight cut bands are probably better for long sessions, but for nice flat tragectory and distance shooting, hyperbands rule the roost


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Tom's a great guy ! I like that palm swell. I may have to get one and try it out.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> So far so good, still using this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really like those bands!! I noticed you used them for target use, which is great for wrecking stuff fast but i make single layer hyperbands for target shooting for accuracy. Same specs just one less layer, nice easy pull and good for 250+fps 8mm steel.

Although in all honesty straight cut bands are probably better for long sessions, but for nice flat tragectory and distance shooting, hyperbands rule the roost








[/quote]
Yeah, I like the flat trajectory for shooting at 25yds.
I'm going to experiment with different cuts and I would like to go with a single layer band for sure. We'll see what happens.
Peresh- You should get one, for sure! Ask Tom for the double swell. The palmside-only version is great too but the double makes for a very positive grip that can be shot consistently all day.


----------

